# Winterpokal Erste Ausfahrt



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

geplant ist die ausfahrt gleich am 01.11.04. das ist ein montag, es ist ein feiertag, und es ist der erste tag der zum winterpokal zählt.

wir wollen eine ausfahrt in den reichswald machen. ca. 50 km. mit einen stopp bei den "drei linden" in kalchreuth. es sind ca. 90% waldautobahn und ca. 10% singeltrail.

geplant ist auch die einzelnen sehenswürdigkeiten anzufahren. sandsteinturm, shooting ranch der amis, motorcoss strecke usw.

es soll normal geradelt werden, also keine fit****eraction.

treffpunkt ist die große tankstelle in tennenlohe. gibt dort nur eine. geplant ist treffpunkt um 10.00 uhr.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

na geht doch   


also ich sage  mal:

*ich bin dabei*

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

bin auch dabei...hoffentlich mim Singelspeed


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

@ alti,

du wirst doch damit nicht sagen wollen, das du am we mit dem schalter in wasgau unterwegs bist   

coffee


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

hy coffee,

wenn du wüstest was alti für probleme mit seiner disc hat, daß ist einfach unglaublich. andere würden wahrscheinlich das bike einfach wegschmeißen. wahrscheinlich hätte er es auch schon getan, wenn es kein spot titan wäre.
das mit der bremse ist echt eine unglaubliche, nichtendende story. 

und eins kannst du mir glauben, er versucht echt alles. und luggi, vom rössleins radlereck sowieso. aber ob das mit samstag klappt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

ist die bremse nix oder der rahmen? armer alti wir fühlen mit dir   


coffee


----------



## (Nordlicht) (14. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, das ist mir zu früh.

Rainer


----------



## TortureKing (14. Oktober 2004)

auweh .... armes Alex 

Zu der Ausfahrt bin ich voraussichtlich dabei, insofern nicht ein kurzfristiges familientechnisches Ausflugs-Veto einlegt wird


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ist die bremse nix oder der rahmen? armer alti wir fühlen mit dir
> 
> 
> coffee



die bremse ist nix...und die disc-aufnahme am rahmen ist zu weit in richtung scheibe geschweißt...*sonst oist der SPOT ein Traum*  ...der luggi hat jetzt mindestens 3mm vom Bremskörper weggenommen damit die Scheibe schön mittig läuft und nicht mehr schleift...gestern ist mir dann beim Belagwechsel (auf organische - weil die Originalbeläge trotz definierten Druckpunkt nicht greifen) bei erneuten gefühlvollen festziehen das Gewinde im Bremskörper ausgerissen...Luggi ist grad am basteln...notfalls hol ich mir heut mittach ne neue Disc von Cosmic...nie wieder HOPE!!!


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

Och Kinners, des kann ja jetzt wohl nicht sein....    


Nur zur Erinnerung, der 01.11. ist ein nicht-bundeseinheitlicher Feiertag und ich arme Sau muss arbeiten   

Dann müsst ihr wohl ohne mich fahren....


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

hy frazer,

kein problem, wir fahren irgendwann mal wieder zusammen. ist echt schade.
aber ich habe auch ostern kpl durcharbeiten müssen. aber diesmal habe ich frei.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (14. Oktober 2004)

das hört sich ja sehr interessant an. und ist auch noch in meiner nähe 

da ich auch noch motivation für den winter suche würde ich gern mitkommen.
ich hoff ja mal, dass ihr mich dabei nicht gar so alt aussehen lasst ....

Andreas


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

keine angst,
die ausfahrten sind bis jetzt immer recht ruhig von statten gegangen. wer hier denkt, da geht es voll zu sache, muß sich leider was anderes suchen.
hier géht es gemütlich zu. gemäß unserem alter.

ciao harry


----------



## subbnkaschber (14. Oktober 2004)

na dann sag ich doch mal zu.


----------



## traileruli (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle, goile Aktion das.
Ma gugn, obs bei mir klappt. Wenn ich da, dann da, net wo anders.
Vielleicht kann ich n paar von der Forchheimer Fraktion überreden.
Gruß Uli


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

hey das wäre ja super, und wenn ihr dann mal einen biketag macht, dann kommen wir. denn ihr habt ja auch super geile trials in euerer Nähe. also, keine scheuh, je mehr leute kommen um so besser. da kann man umsobesser kontakte knüpfen.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (14. Oktober 2004)

eben ... da war doch auch ein Tourtreff im Forchheimer Raum ..... 

wie wäre es wenn wir die üblichen regelmäßigen Treffs alle einheitlich Kennzeichnen "TT - FO", "TT-Feste" und uns drauf einigen alle anderen nicht so ganz heufigen auch immer mit "TT-xxx" beginnen zu lassen (TT=Tourtreff), dann wirds evtl. etwas übersichtlicher .... oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (14. Oktober 2004)

Werde auch versuchen zu kommen.

29. Pizzamampf Dauschtreff u. 1. Ausfahrt, wenn das die Regierung erfährt

gibts mächtig stress.


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

frag mal meine regierung, das ist das gleiche, ist aber auch gut so. so werde ich auch mal wieder auf den richtigen weg geführt. oder ist es der falsche? egal, hauptsache ich komme vom biken nicht loß.

ciao harry

ps toture king tt-audi


----------



## Bateman (14. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit, ich kann leider net, ich muss Abrechnung machen am Vormittag...

Schade. wär gerne mitgefahren...

BAteman


----------



## Andi999 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
(auf Anfrage von harry kroll) ne hab leider keine Zeit am 1sten, Sorry.   Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß un tolles Wetter.
Andi


----------



## blacksurf (14. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es wenn wir die üblichen regelmäßigen Treffs alle einheitlich Kennzeichnen "TT - FO", "TT-Feste" und uns drauf einigen alle anderen nicht so ganz heufigen auch immer mit "TT-xxx" beginnen zu lassen (TT=Tourtreff), dann wirds evtl. etwas übersichtlicher .... oder ?




iiiigitt nein kein Abkürzungswahnsinn...
Blacksurf
die immer gegen solche Wortungetüme kämpft


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2004)

viel spaß kinners !!!!!!!!! ich bin ab 31.10 für 2 wochen im rheinland und werde die ein oder andere ausfahrt mit den bergarbeitern unter die stollen nehmen.


----------



## mox (14. Oktober 2004)

Hab mir nicht alle Comments durchgelesen, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei,
aber vielleicht kann ich mich mal mit einem von euch Rad-Technik-Freaks (nicht böse gemeint, ich schau zu euch auf *gg*) treffen und der kann mir mal n bischen mit meiner Technik helfen,
weil sowohl mein Tretlager, als auch meine Scheibenbremsen quietschen und mein Steuersatz knarzt beim Einlenken.
Da ich noch nicht so viel an nem Rad gebastelt hab bräuchte ich da mal n paar Einweisungen, wäre supernett


----------



## harry kroll (15. Oktober 2004)

hy mox,

da haben wir doch alti, der macht das gerne und kennt sich echt super gut aus. frag ihn einfach, der macht auch ferdiagnose. oder soll es mehr der weibliche touch sein, dan frag doch coffee. die baut auch für etliche leute die bikes zusammen und hat auch super viel ahnung.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (27. Oktober 2004)

hallo leute, 

möchte nochmal an unsere ausfahrt am 01.11.04 hinweißen. 10 uhr treffpunkt rasthof tennenlohe, und dann ab in den reichwald. über den sandsteinturm, przewalski-pferde, shooting ranch der amis, knackiger berg, super trails, einkehren in den drei linden, danach wieder singeltrial und dann langsam heim

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (27. Oktober 2004)

Jup ...  dann werd ich so um 8:30 in Eibach loskurbeln .... will mich ja nicht gleich vor der Tour tot machen (wer will mitkurbeln ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Jup ...  dann werd ich so um 8:30 in Eibach loskurbeln .... will mich ja nicht gleich vor der Tour tot machen (wer will mitkurbeln ? )



Brauchst Du 1,5 H bis nach Tennenlohe???

Von der Fädder Südstadt bis zur Eibacher Schleuse oder zum Boot (in der guten alten Zeit) brauch ich lockere 30 Minuten und nach Tennenlohe rüber - wenn man die richtigen Wege kenn nochmal ne knappe halbe Stunde....obwohl mit Pausen könnts hinkommen...

*
09:15 am Burger King in der Schwabacher Str.???* - Dann können wir noch Blacksurf einladen und gemütlich weiterrollen...


----------



## TortureKing (27. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du 1,5 H bis nach Tennenlohe???
> 
> Von der Fädder Südstadt bis zur Eibacher Schleuse oder zum Boot (in der guten alten Zeit) brauch ich lockere 30 Minuten und nach Tennenlohe rüber - wenn man die richtigen Wege kenn nochmal ne knappe halbe Stunde....obwohl mit Pausen könnts hinkommen...
> 
> ...



Good Idea  .... nur um Blacksurf abzuholen müßten wir auf die schnelle nen doppelten Alpencross machen ... und ob das dann zeitlich hinkommt ?


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Good Idea  .... nur um Blacksurf abzuholen müßten wir auf die schnelle nen doppelten Alpencross machen ... und ob das dann zeitlich hinkommt ?



könnt knapp werden....
 

na ja, dann sammeln wir hald den Kroll noch auf...


----------



## harry kroll (27. Oktober 2004)

alles klar,

dann müsst ihr aber um 9.30 uhr bei mir sein, damit wir easy going rübertrampeln können. wer will kann sich ja noch anschließen.

ciao harry


----------



## dubbel (27. Oktober 2004)

hab leider keine zeit, weil ich da beiken bin.

p.s. wo genau war eigentlich die mx-strecke?


----------



## harry kroll (27. Oktober 2004)

tja, 

die mx strecke ist eigentlich bei den pferden oder an der ehemaligen shooting ranch. 

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (27. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Good Idea  .... nur um Blacksurf abzuholen müßten wir auf die schnelle nen doppelten Alpencross machen ... und ob das dann zeitlich hinkommt ?



hihi die Idee ist gut  
also ihr findet mich am lago in Arco
um wieviel Uhr kommt ihr?

Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-Giggi (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute. Danke für die Einladung!
Leider bin ich nicht im Lande und kann somit net mitfahren.   Vielleicht ein anderes mal. 

Servus und viel Spaß!
MTB-Giggi


----------



## mox (27. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> *09:15 am Burger King in der Schwabacher Str.???* - Dann können wir noch Blacksurf einladen und gemütlich weiterrollen...



Mich auch!! Mich auch!!

also ich könnte um 9:15 auch am Burger King in der Schwabacher sein,
das ist für mich ja nur ne Fahrt, die "am Europakanal" entlang, dann über den Kanal und über den Wiesengrund, dann noch ein paar Meter den Berg runterrollen lassen und schon bin ich da, also 9:15 kann ich am Burgerking sein! (gibts da was hohes, von wo ich wieder "zaghaft" runterrufen kann *gg*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (27. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du 1,5 H bis nach Tennenlohe???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wär noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei? Würde nämlich auch gern mitfahren, nur bis nach Tennelohe is es haltn n Stückchen  (nochdazu kenn ich den weg nich...)


----------



## Blackcycle (27. Oktober 2004)

muss leider arbeiten...   
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

klar, kein Problem...

9.15 *bitte pünktlich* (auch Du Tourture) vorm BurgerKing in der Schwabacher Str.

zweiter Stopp 9.30 beim Harry


----------



## harry kroll (28. Oktober 2004)

ok, 

ich erwarte dann euch. hoffentlich hat luggi mein bike fertig, sonst muß alti mir mit einen aushelfen. übrigens porsche kommt auch.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> ok,
> 
> ich erwarte dann euch. hoffentlich hat luggi mein bike fertig, sonst muß alti mir mit einen aushelfen. übrigens porsche kommt auch.
> 
> ciao harry



na ka...ich werd mal ein gutes wort für DIch bei Ihm einlegen...klar kannst Du dann den Spot fahren...


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Klaro .. ich bin immer mehr als pünktlich sogar 



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> klar, kein Problem...
> 
> 9.15 *bitte pünktlich* (auch Du Tourture) vorm BurgerKing in der Schwabacher Str.
> 
> zweiter Stopp 9.30 beim Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (28. Oktober 2004)

oh gott, ich mit einen singelspeeder. er ist zwar superedel, aber muffe hätte ich schon, denn wir fahren zwei knackige berge hoch. wobei bei torture sehe ich da kein problem, der tritt ja fast alles hoch.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

ach was HARRY seit wann machst du auf Lusche
Fahr doch mit dem SSp dafür ist es da..
Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

ui freu   ..... wird das ne SSP-Ausfahrt ?


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ui freu   ..... wird das ne SSP-Ausfahrt ?



eigentlich wollt ich mal die 9-fach TA-Kettenblätter und neuen Cooks-Kurbeln testen und Deinen neuen Schalter kennenlernen...


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Schalter sind for bloody cunt wankers ... aber das kennste ja


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Schalter sind for bloody cunt wankers ... aber das kennste ja



alles Propaganda...

weisste doch, Hase


----------



## FimaFeng (28. Oktober 2004)

Nur dass ich alles, richtig verstehe, die Leute die sich an der Schwabacher Str. treffen, fahren dann auch mitm Rad weiter?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (28. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr doch mit dem SSp dafür ist es da



Sagt diejenige, die ihren Singlespeeder wirklich ueberall hoch tritt. Du hast leicht reden...


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt diejenige, die ihren Singlespeeder wirklich ueberall hoch tritt. Du hast leicht reden...




Apple proudly presents:

*Juanita* 







powerd by G5 Dual





mit FireWire400 und USB


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

hehe
Geheimwaffe!
Wassergekühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

wo hast Du denn das Bild her - geil


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

Hihi
Selfmade


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi
> Selfmade



das Bild oder den Mac????


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

der Mac ist Eigentum von Huan
das Bild ist auch von ihm erstellt


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> der Mac ist Eigentum von Huan
> das Bild ist auch von ihm erstellt



Respekt...

ich hab gehört Du bist bald FireWire800-fähig???


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

ich glaube das wird langsam ein fachsimple Plausch *g*
Ich muss sehn was der Geldbeutel sagt ....
Erst mal bin ich geistig schon wo anders


----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2004)

FimaFeng schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dass ich alles, richtig verstehe, die Leute die sich an der Schwabacher Str. treffen, fahren dann auch mitm Rad weiter?


 *maleinmisch* 

Ja, die leute die sich dort treffen, fahren per rad nach tennenlohe.


coffee

@ all,
wird das jetzt ne plauderveranstaltung


----------



## FimaFeng (28. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *maleinmisch*
> 
> Ja, die leute die sich dort treffen, fahren per rad nach tennenlohe.
> 
> ...




Gut Danke, werde auch da sien


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Heute in der Besprechung ..... 
Hardwarelieferant (unfähig und Schwager vom Kunden): Die Server bekommen wir erst bis Montag fertig .... Sonntag brauchen wir für die Tests ......

Ich: Vereinbart war für die Produktionsübergabe Sonntag und meine Termine wurden dementsprechend gesetzt. Ich hoffe Sie können dies trotzdem erfüllen, da ich am Montag .... . Eine Möglichkeit, wäre das Sie am Samstag etwas länger Arbeiten um die Tests zu fahren und ich dann Sonntagnachmittag mein Intranet und die Benutzer- und Artikeldatenbank installiere.

Hardwarelieferant: Müssen Sie dafür auch etwas auf die Clients aufspielen ?

Ich: Nein, wie im, unter anderem von Ihnen verfassten Pflichtenheft steht soll die Autentifizierung nur per Server erfolgen .....

Ich: .....  sollten die Clients lt. Zeitplan nicht schon ab morgen installiert sein ? 
Aber letztendlich auch nicht entscheidend, wichtig ist für mich das ich die Serverumgebungen am Sonntag installieren kann. *drehzumkunden* Das dürfte doch klein Problem sein.

Kunde: Gerd ? (Das ist der Schwager und Hardwarelieferant)
Ab wann am Samstag die Geburtstagsfeier von Tante Grete ?

......... alles weitere brauch ich glaube ich nicht wiedergeben ..... ich liebe Professionalität und meine Selbständigkeit. 
Letztendlich ist es ja nichts besonderes .... nur ich wär ich wär eben sehr gerne mit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2004)

Ach komm Alter, die Ausrede hinkt doch...

Schon mal was von Zeitmanagement gehört???


Schade...


----------



## TortureKing (29. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm Alter, die Ausrede hinkt doch...
> 
> Schon mal was von Zeitmanagement gehört???
> 
> ...



ich schon


----------



## showman (29. Oktober 2004)

Also Montag

hätt ich Zeit. Wie ist das mit dir Mama? Von wo fährst du wann los?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. Oktober 2004)

werde doch dabei sein, wenn ihr es ertragt ..hab den lago gechancelt wegen schlechtem wetter
also wenns Recht ist ich bin dabei!

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> werde doch dabei sein, wenn ihr es ertragt ..hab den lago gechancelt wegen schlechtem wetter
> also wenns Recht ist ich bin dabei!
> 
> Blacksurf



Cool

9.15 am BurgerKing


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

mama hat grad bei schäuferle mit kniedla besprochen das der rinderbraten erst morgen abend auf den tisch kommt ;-) udn somit bin ich DABEI   

showman, gerade telefonisch vom frustbiken gesprochen, sammelt mich und blacksurf ein. wir kommen dann direkt nach tennenlohe.

also jungs, bis morgen.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (31. Oktober 2004)

nachdem ich mich gestern nochmal richtig eingesaut hab und heut mein ruhetag ist, bin ich schonmal auf morgen gespannt!

also ich bin dann mal 10:00 an der tankstelle und warte auf die dinge, die da kommen.
ich kenn zwar noch niemanden von euch, aber da es ja wohl doch ne größere gruppe wird, kann ich euch ja nicht übersehen ...

ps: ich bin dann der mit nem grauen fully (unter dem dreck isses blau   )

also bis dann, 
Andreas


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2004)

keine Angst wir beissen net   

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich komm auch mim Harry auch direkt nach Tennenlohe...


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

@ alti,
guck doch bitte nochmals im thread hier nach, wollte sichda nciht jemand mit euch per pedales hinhängen??? nciht das der am treffpunkt burger king wartet udn keiner von euch kommt dort hin. wäre doch schade.

grüße coffee

look this:



			
				mox schrieb:
			
		

> Mich auch!! Mich auch!!
> 
> also ich könnte um 9:15 auch am Burger King in der Schwabacher sein,
> das ist für mich ja nur ne Fahrt, die "am Europakanal" entlang, dann über den Kanal und über den Wiesengrund, dann noch ein paar Meter den Berg runterrollen lassen und schon bin ich da, also 9:15 kann ich am Burgerking sein! (gibts da was hohes, von wo ich wieder "zaghaft" runterrufen kann *gg*)



und drunter dein post nummer 39!!!


----------



## dertutnix (31. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> werde doch dabei sein, wenn ihr es ertragt ..hab den lago gechancelt wegen schlechtem wetter
> also wenns Recht ist ich bin dabei!
> 
> Blacksurf



... war die falsche entscheidung, am lago ist's sicher besser als bei uns


----------



## sunflower (31. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... war die falsche entscheidung, am lago ist's sicher besser als bei uns


Der Regen wär zumindest italienischer...  Und Italien -> La Dolce Vita! 

Viel Spaß morgen und dass es trocken bleibt...


----------



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2004)

OK, hätt ich fast übersehen

ich fahr ers zumBurger King und dann zum Harry
...für jeden der zum BurgerKing kommt 

9:15 bitte pünktlich

ich muß um9:30 beim Harry sein


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... war die falsche entscheidung, am lago ist's sicher besser als bei uns



also heute Morgen hats nur geregnet am Lago, hab eine Sms empfangen
und hier nicht
Am Lago solls erst wieder ab Mittwoch schön werden!
Und entschieden ist entschieden...
Falls es jetzt doch schön werden sollte hab ich hald Pech gehabt - thats life

Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Der Regen wär zumindest italienischer...  Und Italien -> La Dolce Vita!



mmh naja..Regen am Lago ist verdammt sch...., wegen der Steine!
Noch nie biken am Lago gewesen?
da ist dann shopping angesagt, das ist natürlich klasse in Italien, aber ich wollte biken...

Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (31. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> mmh naja..Regen am Lago ist verdammt sch...., wegen der Steine!
> Noch nie biken am Lago gewesen?
> da ist dann shopping angesagt, das ist natürlich klasse in Italien, aber ich wollte biken...


Mein Bike hab ich jetzt seit gut nem Jahr und ohne Stützräder halt ich mich erst seit dem Sommer im Sattel...  Also somit: nein! Es war mir vorallem auch zeitlich nicht vergönnt. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (31. Oktober 2004)

Zitat von dertutnix
... war die falsche entscheidung, am lago ist's sicher besser als bei uns 

halloderdanixtut, viel spaß morgen bei deiner Kreuthrunde, und hoffentlich nerven dich deine Mittreter und -treterinnen net so sehr!
Gruß Uli


----------



## traileruli (31. Oktober 2004)

hallo hallo, ich komm auch von Forchheim aus und bring noch jemand mit. Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert um an der ersten Winterpokalausfahrt teilzunehmen.
Gibts irgend eine Handynummer, wenn was schiefgeht, oder wir zu lang mit der Hinfahrt brauchen. Wir wissen nämlich net wielang wir von Forcheim bis Tennenlohe brauchen (hat da jemand Ahnung?)
Uli


----------



## FimaFeng (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal nachm Wetter für morgen geschaut:

WETTER
Höchsttemperatur   14 °C 
Tiefsttemperatur   7 °C 

WIND   
Geschwindigkeit   17 km/h 
Windrichtung   O 

SONNE   

Sonnenscheindauer  0 h 30 min   
Sonnenaufgang  07:04   
Sonnenuntergang  16:53   

NIEDERSCHLAG   

Menge  0 l/m²   
Risiko  9 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  74 %   

Wird zwar kein "schöner" Tag, da die Sonne nur ne halbe Stunde zu sehen ist, aber es ist mild und es regent nicht 

Freu mich schon, bis morgen (am BurgerKing)


----------



## TortureKing (31. Oktober 2004)

ver*******  **** .... ne riesen Gruppe und ich kann nicht dabei sein   

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß !!!!!


----------



## mox (31. Oktober 2004)

wow das wird ja ne rießen gruppe  
Das wird sicher lustig morgen!

Ich werde um 9:15 auf jeden Fall beim BurgerKing stehen,
wenn was schief geht 0172 2182547 !! ruft mich bitte an,
wenn ich nicht da bin, nicht dass ich irgendwas verplant hab!!!

Ich glaub ich muss morgen noch extra früh aufstehen,
um mein Rad nochmal zu putzen, das ist ultra dreckig wie mir grade so einfällt...


----------



## subbnkaschber (31. Oktober 2004)

ich wünsch euch viel spass   
beim nächsten ausritt bin ich dabei


----------



## FuzzyLogic (31. Oktober 2004)

Aehh, nachdem ich gestern mit sich anbahnender Erkaeltung davon ausgehen musste, dass das nichts wird geht's mir jetzt eigentlich halbwegs ok.

Komme also auch mit. Falls das noch jemand liest, kann mir derjenige kurz erklaeren, wo genau der Treffpunkt in Tennenlohe ist?


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2004)

```
möchte nochmal an unsere ausfahrt am 01.11.04 hinweißen. 10 uhr treffpunkt rasthof tennenlohe, und dann ab in den reichwald. über den sandsteinturm, przewalski-pferde, shooting ranch der amis, knackiger berg, super trails, einkehren in den drei linden, danach wieder singeltrial und dann langsam heim
```

mehr weiss ich auch nicht, bis denne
Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

so jungs, aufstehen, fertig machen ;-))

also gefüht ist es eher mild draussen. noch trocken und wie bechreiben sonnenlos ;-) meine sitzcrem ist shcon auf dem popo, meine luft in den reifen und der camelbak bereits gefüllt.
bis später


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (1. November 2004)

Hmm. Ok, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, das der Autobahnrasthof an der A3 gemeint ist?


----------



## ND! (1. November 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Ok, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, das der Autobahnrasthof an der A3 gemeint ist?



hm ... ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht, ob das der rasthof ist, aber ich warte an der tankstelle, von der auch schon gesprochen wurde. die ist (IMHO) direkt wenn du von der B4 in tennenlohe runterfährst (strasse: am wetterkreuz) rechterhand. is ein großer lkw-parkplatz davor.



			
				mox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich muss morgen noch extra früh aufstehen,
> um mein Rad nochmal zu putzen, das ist ultra dreckig wie mir grade so einfällt...



nix gibts! ich schlepp meinen schlammpanzer heut auch so dreckig wie seit langem nicht mehr mit 
wenn du nicht putzt fall ich wenigstens nicht als einziger auf   

also bis nachher,
Andreas


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

wir werden uns schon finden ;-))

coffee


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

hier nochmals die erste beschreibung von harry des treffpunktes:

*treffpunkt ist die große tankstelle in tennenlohe. gibt dort nur eine. geplant ist treffpunkt um 10.00 uhr.*

autobahnrasthof wär ja quatsch. ich denke er meint die tanke.


coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (1. November 2004)

Faehrt eigentlich jemand mit dem Singlespeeder, oder schaltet ihr alle?


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

@fuzzy,

ich singlespeeder *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (1. November 2004)

Na dann lass ich auch die Schaltung daheim.


----------



## dertutnix (1. November 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> halloderdanixtut, viel spaß morgen bei deiner Kreuthrunde, und hoffentlich nerven dich deine Mittreter und -treterinnen net so sehr!
> Gruß Uli



salü trialgott, musste wettertechnisch die tour cancenl (klingt doch besser wie: musste die tour aufgrund mangelnder nachfrage absagen   )

wie ich schon gesagt hab, ab ende oktober noch touren anzubieten ist in unseren breiten eher ein RISIKO, aber dem stell ich mich halt und arbeite an neuen touren


----------



## FimaFeng (1. November 2004)

So bin wieder daheim, und n paar Knochen tun mir weh.. Rad auch noch schnell bissl geputzt und nachgefettet. War ja ne schöne Ausfahrt, hat mir gut gefallen 

Noch ne Kurze Frage: Was soll ich beim Winterpokal eintragen, wenn ich mit Hin- und Rückweg etwa 6h gebraucht hab? Soll ich dann auch 6h eintragen?


----------



## showman (1. November 2004)

Weiß net, hab von Blacksurf abgeschrieben  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (1. November 2004)

na da beglückwünsche ich Euch doch mal .... wollte Euch noch kurz treffen, bin deshalb mit dem Italiener nach der Arbeit (  ) mal schnell nach Tennenlohe   gekurbelt, habe aber nur noch Harry mit den zurückfahrenden getroffen und ein Stückchen Weg mit Ihnen geteilt ... bin dann aber nach ner Weile nach links Richtung Kalchreuth abgebogen  ...... es muß ja richtig geil gewesen sein ... zumindest hab ich irgendwie nur zwar ermattete, aber fröhliche Gesichter gesehen .

Und jetzt schreib ich gleich mal für Samstag nochmal die Pfadfinderei aus ... und die zählt dann natürlich auch zu Eurem Winterpokal, Ihr alten Fit****er


----------



## FimaFeng (1. November 2004)

Aso du warst das, hab mich schon gewundert, warum der jetzt einfach wieder in die andere Richtung fährt


----------



## showman (1. November 2004)

Unser TK ist manchmal a bissl verwirrt    

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2004)

so, schee wars..gedopt worden ist auch reichlich *g*







die Täter wollten anonym bleiben





aber unser Guide hatte über alle ein wachsames Auge


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2004)

die presse hat keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut die Truppe aufzunehmen





aber was war wohl im Kuchen  





die sind alle drauf


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2004)

und das???






war das heimliche Sapotage  


obwohl der Guide alles im Auge hatte ???




und der Leibwächter in der Nähe war?




aber was wäre das Team Pizzafresser ohne Teamgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. November 2004)

*DA*,

hab isch auch noch zwei. 

Die Schluckies mit den Blendax weißen Zähnen 




Und die 13 Zwege im Wald.





Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (1. November 2004)

Und ich musste arbeiten.......   

[neidmodusan]

ich wär ja sooooooooooooooooo gern mit euch mitgefahren   

[neidmodusaus]


BTW: Was war denn bitte mit der Kurbel?????


----------



## FimaFeng (1. November 2004)

Soweit ich es recht gesehen habe, ist die Schraube abgefallen, und ward nich mehr gefunden..


----------



## TortureKing (1. November 2004)

Auweh ... der Kurbelablösungsvirus hat schon wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## mox (1. November 2004)

Ja war ne richtig lustige Ausfahrt,
aber auf keinem der Bilder bin ich richtig zu sehen *heul*
Überall bin ich entweder grade am Rucksackkramen oder hinter irgendem am stehen...

menno


----------



## showman (1. November 2004)

Das wird schon noch. Mußt halt so gut es geht am Ball bleiben und oft mitfahren.
Ääähmm, guggsd du hier

Gruß Showman


----------



## Steppenwind (2. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und das???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht nach übelster Sabotage aus - tötet den Schurken, wenn Ihr Ihn habt! - wie kann man sich nur an so'nem schönen Bike vergreifen


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2004)

Morschen Leute. Scheee wars gestern
Dees schreit nach mehr.
@Harry  vergess nich die Punkte!

so simmer wenigstens ein mal uf die 1.Platz


----------



## harry kroll (2. November 2004)

hab ich schon gemacht. aber bekomme ich als organisator nicht noch estra punkte wenn mehr als 6 ibc ler mitgemacht haben? wo kann ich das eintragen.

ciao harry

p.s. super das es euch gefallen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich schon gemacht. aber bekomme ich als organisator nicht noch estra punkte wenn mehr als 6 ibc ler mitgemacht haben? wo kann ich das eintragen.
> 
> ciao harry
> 
> p.s. super das es euch gefallen hat




nein, das haben die weggestrichen, hatten wohl angst vor den franken *lach*

@ alle, scheee wars ;-) aber soll ich euch was sagen, ich bin heute immernoch total kaputt   

betreff kurbel. ja sie hat sich verabscheidet, heimlich still und leise, ohne "servuuuuus" zum glück erst kurz vor dem ziel   ist wahrscheinlich neidisch auf meinen kommenden ssp. ich versteh das   


grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

Na dann gleich mal weiter Punkte sammeln !!!!!!

Nächsten Samstag gehts weiter !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139381
.... aber nicht vom Datum beirren lassen, wir habens auf kommenden Sa. verschoben.

Also Link anklicken, eintragen und glücklich sein


----------



## harry kroll (2. November 2004)

hy stefan,
kann leider nicht mit, hab zwar zeit, aber ich muß mich jetzt mal um  meine familie kümmern, heißt zwar nicht daß ich nicht fahre, aber nicht so lange. sondern nur so zwei bis drei stunden.

aber ich fahre schon mal wieder mit, muß jetzt nur kürzer treten. und übrigens ihr seid echt ein cooler haufen.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy stefan,
> kann leider nicht mit, hab zwar zeit, aber ich muß mich jetzt mal um  meine familie kümmern, heißt zwar nicht daß ich nicht fahre, aber nicht so lange. sondern nur so zwei bis drei stunden.
> 
> aber ich fahre schon mal wieder mit, muß jetzt nur kürzer treten. und übrigens ihr seid echt ein cooler haufen.
> ...


Klaro .... aber du kannst auch abkürzen ....


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

wollt auch nur nochmal anmerken, dass das gestern echt ne super tour war!
so hab ich endlich mal den ganzen haufen hier kennen gelernt 
hoffentlich ergibt sich mal wieder was ...

ps: wenn mal wieder wer um erlangen rum unterwegs ist: ich wär dabei ...

Andreas


----------



## traileruli (4. November 2004)

Hallo Leutz, erstmal allen vielen Dank für die schöne Ausfahrt. Danke besonders an Harry für die Tourenguiderei und Tomak für den shuttle nach Forchheim, meine Süße war wohl etwas platt und hätt`s wohl nimmer heimgeschaft.
Bekommen wir aus Forchheim irgendwie Extrapunke? Was müssen wir tun, bitte um Info wie das geht?
Bis demnächst
Uli und Mara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

komm grad vom Punktesammeln. Los gings um 12 Uhr in Nbg. Neusündersbühl als ich beschloß das ich null Bock mehr auf arbeiten hatte. Also rauf aufs Bike, zum Bahnhof geradelt und Showgirl aufgesammelt. Dann an der Pegnitz entlang Richtung Tiergarten und dann wie schon sooft durch die Klamm, wo wir dann auf dem Heimweg auf unerwartete  Hindernisse   trafen. Also die 20 Kilo Big Hit drübergewuchtet um am Tiergarten noch den Wurzeldownhill in kombination mit dem ersten Nightride  der Herbst/Wintersaison mitzunehmen. Dann wieder zurück zum Bahnhof und mit dem Zug Heim. Hat sich am Schluß ganz schön gezogen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## mox (4. November 2004)

Das Hinderniss ist doch im Fürther Stadtwald, n bischen unter der alten Veste,
da musste ich in den letzten zwei Wochen auch 3x drüberschleppen


----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

Nene, das ist in der Klamm zwischen Ungelstätten und dem Parkplatz unterhalb von Brunn auf dem Wanderweg mit dem G Punkt. Heut erst gemacht das Bild.

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (4. November 2004)

@showman
hast die dünnen äste nicht mit deinem panzer platt gemacht


----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

Da waren noch ganz andere Äste und vor allem auch welche in einem Meter Höhe. Also an alle die durch die Klamm wollen, an der großen Lichtung nicht dem G Punkt sondern rechts daneben weiter bis zum R Punkt und dann rechts in die Klamm abbiegen. Wie wär`s mal mit ein bisschen Punkte sammeln. Faules Stück  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2004)

wow, schöne tour und ich war nicht dabei weil wir einen ganzen Hänger Holz aufschlichten mussten 
Aber dafür kann jetzt der Winter jetzt kommen und der Schwedenofen knistert wunderbar 
Aber ganz untätig war ich auch nicht bin kurz nach 16 UHR nochmals los mit dem Wahoo über den Fürther Stadtwald nach Egerndorf, Cadolzburg und wieder zurück
Den Wald hatte ich am Rückweg dann für mich alleine *lach*
außer ein wenig Kleingetier welches ich mit "Babylu" aufgeschreckt hatte.

Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (4. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da waren noch ganz andere Äste und vor allem auch welche in einem Meter Höhe. Also an alle die durch die Klamm wollen, an der großen Lichtung nicht dem G Punkt sondern rechts daneben weiter bis zum R Punkt und dann rechts in die Klamm abbiegen. Wie wär`s mal mit ein bisschen Punkte sammeln. Faules Stück
> 
> Gruß Showman




LOL - Hoffentlich scheint die Sonne am Samstag


----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

Jou, das hoff ich auch. Morgen laß ichs mal ein bisschen ruhiger angehen. Jetzt verbiegts mir des Gsicht das aus is    und der @rsch tut weh   War doch ein bisschen viel heute. Sylvia hat aber gut mitgehalten   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (22. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Apple proudly presents:
> 
> *Juanita*
> ---------
> ...




Heute ist es soweit intalliere ihn gerade
meinen G5!


----------

